# Enter Key Not Working



## Lahlou (Sep 28, 2011)

The enter key alone on my laptop does not do it's job, however I know that it's not just broken for it will sort of work if I press shift + enter at the same time. This is not handy for things such as microsoft word where I cannot put enters in my work, etc. 

so a) is there anything i can try to fix it, and b) I've heard i may be able to make another key on the keyboard act as the enter key... is this possible and how do I do it?? 

thank you


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Lahlou, welcome to TSF

go to device manager and uninstall keyboard and restart laptop. try blowing air under the key. this is a place you could try to remap the key.
Remapping the keyboard layout in Windows XP, Vista, and 7


----------

